# Columbia Trailhead any thoughts?



## Masta Flash (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello...I just picked up a new Columbia Trailhead for $40 from someone who bought it and never used it... it feels good for me, I'm using it to commute to work and some off road trails

Specs: Hi-Tensile steel frame, RST 181 fork with 80mm of travel, 21 speed w/ Shimano shifters and derailleurs.... its also very lightweight

I know its made by Iron Horse and are sold for about $300...any thoughts?


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Pretty darn good deal for $40,the parts are a bit outdated(unless they happen to be new 7-speed parts) and not high end,but the frame looks nice and it should do for commuting and some trail riding.Anyways,I would have paid $40 for it,I like the frame.


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

ride the heck out of it! and have fun!


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

InvictaS1 said:


> ride the heck out of it! and have fun!


I agree,and I think the frame is good enough to upgrade parts as they break or wear out.

I bought my son a Trek 820 and I think yours might be better,I paid $280 for it so I think you did pretty well.


----------



## StompinStu (Apr 22, 2007)

Masta Flash said:


> Hello...I just picked up a new Columbia Trailhead for $40 from someone who bought it and never used it... it feels good for me, I'm using it to commute to work and some off road trails
> 
> Specs: Hi-Tensile steel frame, RST 181 fork with 80mm of travel, 21 speed w/ Shimano shifters and derailleurs.... its also very lightweight
> 
> I know its made by Iron Horse and are sold for about $300...any thoughts?


Ride it like you stole it, cause you did :thumbsup:

It is what it is....nothing fancy, but it should provide you some fun times. And the best part is, if you totally trash it, you're only out $40.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like you got a good deal...solid steel frame and in working order for 40 bucks. Sweet corvette by the way...personally I would be driving that baby to work.


----------



## Joeboater (Oct 17, 2003)

You can't go wrong for 40 bucks!


----------



## Masta Flash (Aug 5, 2008)

ncfisherman said:


> Looks like you got a good deal...solid steel frame and in working order for 40 bucks. Sweet corvette by the way...personally I would be driving that baby to work.


LOL...the Corvette was upgraded to 24 volts and now that things hauls

I want to upgrade the components to somthing much better, the shifters are also weak.. the cranks are Sun Tour

What should I get? are all cranks the same?


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Masta Flash said:


> LOL...the Corvette was upgraded to 24 volts and now that things hauls
> 
> I want to upgrade the components to somthing much better, the shifters are also weak.. the cranks are Sun Tour
> 
> What should I get? are all cranks the same?


If you wanna upgrade cranks for cheap - go deore hollowtech.

Good technology for not alot of money.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Masta Flash said:


> LOL...the Corvette was upgraded to 24 volts and now that things hauls
> 
> I want to upgrade the components to somthing much better, the shifters are also weak.. the cranks are Sun Tour
> 
> What should I get? are all cranks the same?


I don't know if I would upgrade, might be a better idea to ride it for a season and then see how you feel about it then. You might realize that there are certain things you want that a $40 bike won't get you. Not to mention the cost of upgrading vs. buying a complete bike. Great deal though, for the money it's a great buy!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Masta Flash said:


> What should I get? are all cranks the same?


You got a great deal. Ride it 'till the wheels fall off. Don't spend much money upgrading. Start saving for your next bike, because if you really get into mountain biking, your next one is going to cost you a lot more than $40.

Don't upgrade your cranks if there is nothing wrong with them. Maybe the bike could use a tune-up?


----------

